# snoring alot and congested sounding.



## dk (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys,

I was wondering. Does your V snore alot? Mine does, and it only concerns me because he gets up in the morning and sounds very congested. alot of snorting that sounds very clogged almost, and its only in the morning...is this normal?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Consider changing his sleeping "pad", or blanket, to a more hypo-alleregenic (sp.) brand. It could be that whatever he's sleeping on is bothering his sinuses and or small particles of fiber are getting into his nasal passages.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Rosie snores a lot. I wouldn't say that she exactly sounds congested, though--any more than snoring typically sounds congested. I seem to remember reading that other V's snore, and I wonder if it's b/c of all the folds of skin they have around their necks!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Sometimes Willie snores very quietly, but not always. When he wakes up, he often sneezes a couple of times. I don't know what that's all about. I don't think it's anything to worry about. What Gunnr said about changing to a different bedding material makes a lot of sense for dk's dog, though. It's worth a try.


----------



## dk (Jul 20, 2011)

well that would require a bed change... so i dont think that is going to happen. haha, Thanks for the input though. I think i may take him into the vet. see what they think...he just sounds super congested in the morning. goes away after he wakes up totally...but in the begining its pretty gross sounding.


----------



## KentuckyRufus (Aug 16, 2011)

Our V snores a lot also. The have great "noses" and ours spends much of his waking hours with nose to the ground both inside and outside the house. Often causes me to wonder what he's tracking inside the house.

I've noticed seasonal changes affect the snoring and also produce eye gunkies when ragweed and pollen are high. Maybe it's an allergy.


----------

